# Does anyone else feel bad about killing bugs?



## secretlyshecries

I don't do it. I feel really evil killing _any_thing.

I've never had that creepy crawly fear a lot of other people seem to have. To me it's always seemed odd to scream and carry on when there's say, a spider on the wall. Chances are it isn't going to 'come after' you. It use to baffle me in class when girls would start screaming over a teeny tiny spider (although sometimes they just did it for attention, because apparently coming across as a timid, frightened idiot is attractive).

Awhile ago a lady I guess you could say I work with flicked a bug on the floor. I thought she was going to just leave it but then stepped on it. Things like that bother me for some reason. I think I'm just incredibly weird. Seriously.

Hee, later on though, I found a really big moth hiding under something so I moved it to a place where it hopefully wouldn't be found in the hope that the same lady wouldn't feel the need to kill it (people who are scared of moths weird me out most of all :sus).

Anyone else really sympathetic towards bugs? No one?.. *crickets chirp* :afr


----------



## mind_games

Apart from small scary spiders and cockroaches and mosquitoes a lesser extent flies I feel bad killing any other bugs.


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah, if it does not do any harm to me then I will leave it be, but if they bite or sting me I will let them have it!


----------



## secretlyshecries

> Apart from small scary spiders and cockroaches and mosquitoes a lesser extent flies I feel bad killing any other bugs.


I struggle to kill mosquitoes honestly. Which I think is _definitely_ weird because they're undoubtedly very annoying, lol.


----------



## odd_one_out

I can't kill anything.


----------



## march_hare

The other day there was a cute little ladybird crawling on my workbooks at uni. It flew away and landed on the arm of a guy sitting near me, and when he noticed it, he swept it off his arm and crushed it 
The only insect I am happy killing is FLEAS. When my cat has fleas I feel no remorse in destroying them by whatever means possible.


----------



## Efsee

once I pointed out a spider and my dad stepped on it. then I felt bad that I had been responsible for it's death, something looking creepy is a lame excuse to end it's life. fleas and mosquitos I can kill, anything poisonous to humans or pets, or blood sucking.


----------



## SADuser

When i was young, i intentionally stepped on one of those really large ants. A massive wave of guilt came over me when my dad said 'don't do that, it's a soldier ant'. I guess at the time it conjured up images of an ant marching off to battle, and i just felt pure regret afterwoods... That's the only time i've felt remorse for a bug. I was 5 or 6.


----------



## secretlyshecries

> once I pointed out a spider and my dad stepped on it. then I felt bad that I had been responsible for it's death, something looking creepy is a lame excuse to end it's life.


Thisss, exactly! And I know it sounds silly but whenever someone says 'it's only a [insert creature here]' it really irritates me.


----------



## My911GT2993

yeah I don't do it, they're just going about their daily lives, doing simple animal things, what right do I have to end it's time. Only exception being flys, cuz they just p*ss people off on purpose!


----------



## its_a_rick

It doesn't really make me feel bad but I don't kill any bugs unless they're annoying like mosquitoes and flies.


----------



## southward

Yes. That's why I have other people do it for me.

I do feel bad about it though. But bugs really freak me out. Yes I do the whole screaming, leaping on chairs thing...


----------



## Were

they don't feel pain so i don't feel bad.


----------



## anonymid

secretlyshecries said:


> To me it's always seemed odd to scream and carry on when there's say, a spider on the wall.


It seems odd to me, too, but I'm scared of bugs nonetheless. I guess that's why it's called an irrational fear. No matter how conscious I am of their utter harmlessness, I feel a profound discomfort in the company of creepy-crawly things. I envy your ability to feel at peace around them.


----------



## mooncake

I'm the same way as you, secretlyshecries... I can't bring myself to kill anything and always try to let bugs out of the house rather than squash them. It also bothers me when I see people killing insects for no apparent reason and getting some sort of a momentary kick from it, really makes me mad actually. 

That said, I feel like such a hypocrit though, because I do dislike big spiders and although I can't bring myself to kill them myself I have begged my boyfriend or mum to come and 'get rid' of them for me in the past when it's been impossible for me to move them somehow... although I do try to persuade them not to kill them. I feel terrible afterwards, though. Most of the time I prefer to just leave them where they are until they move away by themselves.


----------



## pita

The only bugs I kill are silverfish and earwigs. I used to feel bad about it but I'm kind of desensitized to it now. I kill them because my mom freaks out about silverfish/earwigs and tells me they must be attracted to my filth. I like to avoid that.


----------



## shyvr6

This reminds me of that animation movie where that kid kills the ants, but they end up shrinking him and they all want to kill him like he did to them. I think it was called Ants, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Alys

Yes! I try never to kill bugs..just the thought that a bug is walking around, living and then to come along and squash it, put an end to it all is enough to make me not want to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I often apologize when I kill bugs, not so much mosquitoes because I'm usually swearing as I kill them but bugs like spiders & flys I'll often say sorry. I'm not sure when or why I began doing so but I think it's sort of respectful


----------



## TheRob

I kill a cave cricket in my apartment three times a week on average. They're gnarly. I don't feel bad at all.


----------



## Iced Soul

I hate killing bugs. I feel so bad afterward. I won't do it, unless it's really, really, really bugging me. Otherwise, if I can, I'll catch it and let it go outside.


----------



## nubly

I don't kill them either. I try to scoop them up and set them outside.


----------



## Tungsten

nubly said:


> I don't kill them either. I try to scoop them up and set them outside.


I usually do that too. If it's not something I can easily catch I will squash it, but I feel like a monster afterwards.


----------



## Keith

i dont feel bad if its a fly,mosquito,spider,silverfish,earwig or bee but other bugs like grasshoppers and crickets i do.


----------



## kenny87

I'd rather they be dead than crawling/flying around so no I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## layitontheline

I don't kill them either. They certainly scare me and I spend forever trying to catch them to let them out yet not get too close to them, but I manage somehow. 

I used to kill them all the time without a second thought, but my boyfriend gave me heck for it and now I'd feel terrible ending their little lives.

I get bothered and annoyed when other people do it too, even though it's slightly hypocritical since I used to be that way myself. This guy at work vacuumed up a grasshopper that I had in mind of letting out and then bragged about it to me. Poor little thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i only kill flies and mozzies because they bother me. if there's a big spider in the house i get my dad to take it outside. :b


----------



## Micronian

Bugs are nasty!

And the worst part is that if you see one cockroach running around, there's probably another 9-10 hiding elsewhere around your house--and mating! They need to be controlled.

until you see such bugs actually crawling over your clothes, your dishes, your toothbrush--as I have--you won't feel a need to get rid of them. Same with mice.

I heard that in Australia they have more than their fair share of dangerous insects and animals. I probably wouldn't try to kill them either just in case that I missed squashing them, or the bug spray wasn't strong enough. They'd probably get angry and attack!

Also, bugs have a pretty short lifespan and breed in the thousands. They are not going anywhere no matter how many you swat in a day. I'm sure humans will go exctinct long before they do.


----------



## secretlyshecries

> This reminds me of that animation movie where that kid kills the ants, but they end up shrinking him and they all want to kill him like he did to them. I think it was called Ants, but I'm not sure.


The Ant Bully? Heehee. What an adorable movie.

*Micronian*, I sort of chuckled when you said in Australia they'd probably come after you if you missed them. They must be super intelligent bugs for sure! 

I actually have every reason to kill bugs and yet I don't like to (and avoid it as much as I can because like I've said, it makes me feel really bad). For example, I have a really bad ant problem at the moment but I avoid killing them even though they're everywhere (plus they always come back afterwards anyway. They're these weird ants that seem to appear whenever it gets really hot at this particular house :blank).


----------



## Neptunus

Yes, I usually try to catch and release them outdoors. The exception being mosquitos. 

I have to admit, though... on occasion, I do take a certain perverse pleasure in swatting those big flies, while they're in mid-flight, with the fly swatter. You know, the ones that are the size of a large raison. IOW, fly ping pong. 

One time, I spiked one in the bathroom... and it actually bounced of a wall and into the toilet! I was like, well... that takes care of the disposal!

And just so you know... there's no suffering involved. They're pretty much dead on impact. So don't call PETA on me!


----------



## secretlyshecries

> And just so you know... there's no suffering involved. They're pretty much dead on impact.


LOL good to know.


----------



## Roberto

I try to relate to other living things - they are just trying to live and survive like me so I try not to kill them. on the other hand, if it's a mosquito or spider that looks like it can totally **** me up i kill it. I figure it is either me or him/her who will end up in the wrong place at the wrong time. =l


----------



## Cerberus

No, I do not feel bad about killing bugs, and I find it strange that people actually go to the trouble of catching them to put them outside.


----------



## Roberto

Cerberus said:


> No, I do not feel bad about killing bugs, and I find it strange that people actually go to the trouble of catching them to put them outside.


it's called empathy :b you can tell bugs don't want to die ; - ; i would run away too if a giant foot was coming down on me. /Kumbaya lalala... o/`


----------



## Cerberus

Roberto said:


> it's called empathy :b you can tell bugs don't want to die ; - ; i would run away too if a giant foot was coming down on me. /Kumbaya lalala... o/`


I find it strange because such empathy seems misplaced. I don't care though. If someone wants to spare the lives of bugs because they feel for that spider or whatever, they can go ahead and amuse themselves.


----------



## zomgz

I avoid killing bugs too. It's not that I'm scared of them.. infact spiders aren't even that gross to me. It's just that I don't think they want to die =/ and i don't want to kill them lol

i remember one time i smashed this really big spider... and i felt so terrible afterwards i cried for like 20 mins lol

now i just tell someone about it and avoid them xD unless it's like crawling on me! then it freaks me out and i try my hardest to get it off me lol


----------



## Hank Scorpio

I enjoy smearing mosquitos. They want my blood. I don't kill any other bugs.


----------



## Ehm

Yes, but usually I'm the only one in my house who is not afraid of getting close to a roach or a spider, so I end up doing it anyway.


----------



## Dane

I don't like killing anything without a good reason. I always pick up bugs and put them outside if its practical. 

If there are alot of flies or ants I will swat or poison them because there's no other way to deal with them. I also kill garden pests like gypsy moths and japanese beetles and of course ticks.


----------



## sublimit

I don't kill bugs, but then I go out of my way to avoid killing any sentient being. The only time I think it's acceptable to kill an insect is if it is hurting/attacking you e.g. cockroaches carrying disease or mosquitos biting at you. Otherwise, I don't know why anyone would want to kill a bug that's just crawling around doing its own thing.


----------



## nothing to fear

for the bugs i encounter in my house, i always just let them be. i've been seeing a lot of spiders lately, just on the wall or ceiling crawling about. there was a spider sack above the stairs going down to the basement, and it'd be pretty awful of me to just kick the little guys out of the house right after they hatch. they would probably freeze to death, that would be cruel. so it's better they are in here. i like living among as many creatures as possible. 
honestly i'm positive most bugs i encounter in my house are not nearly as bad as having 4 cats (one of them an outdoor cat) and a dog.

hm, i suppose the exception in this house would be if the termite problem that sort of reached us through our neighbours basement actually spread badly and caused some damage. i wouldn't have any guilt getting rid of them.

oh, my dog had (still has?) fleas recently, those i also don't care for, i don't want to see him suffer.


----------



## caithiggs

I was taught I shouldn't kill bugs when I was a child. I remember kids would make fun of me because I would freak out every time someone tried to kill a spider. Friends would say things like "I hate people who don't want to kill ants" Anyway, eventually I guess it got into my head that I shouldn't bother anymore. 

So now, I still take bugs outside rather than smashing them, except for fruitflies, and sometimes ants because they infest. We have bad fruitfly problems, I don't think it would be in my greatest interest to let them live and reproduce exponentially the way they do. So I guess I became apathetic over the whole thing, more or less. Still does bother me when people kill things though. 

It's a Buddhist thing not to kill anything.


----------



## rasberrykiwi

I don't kill bugs either. It makes me sad how insects get killed just because they are ugly and creepy-looking, it's not their fault. Sometimes I'm creeped out by centipedes or earwigs, but I react by moving away from them quickly, not by going near enough to kill them, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The only ones i kill without remorse are horse flies, mosquitoes and the little ******* black flies. You'd kill them too if you worked outdoors early in the morning. They bite the hell out of you. Those damn horse flies zip around you and annoy you until they see a spot, then its shazzam! Sting! :lol

All other bugs i try not to kill. We dont have anything dangerous here anyway. I'm not fond of spiders, but i respect them and their hunting ability.


----------



## djr86

I don't feel bad for killing spiders that come in my house. I usually use bug spray. As for any other bug, I try to scoop it up into a piece of paper or magazine and then toss it outside so it can live.


----------



## AussiePea

Well I just killed about 50 baby cane toads, which although I do not enjoy is simply a must because they destroy our native wildlife, so 50 of them could save hundreds of native species of frogs etc.


----------



## supersoshychick

ummm heck no, i don't feel bad for killing those annoying things


----------



## Aether

Yeah, I would say I'm about the same. I feel really bad for bugs when people kill them. I don't understand how people can take another creature's life so casually. Around a month ago, I killed a caterpillar by accident, and I felt really bad about it. 

Anyway, in most cases, when I see a bug I will just leave it alone or provide an escort service of sorts for the creature. Since I was a kid, if I were to find a fly or a spider in the house, instead of killing it I would get a container of some sort and capture it to bring it outside. It is kinda funny, I actually am someone who wouldn't hurt a fly. About the only kind of insect that I can kill without that much of a moral dilemma are mosquitoes.


----------



## Sierra83

I got mad at my boyfriend when he stepped on an ant hill once. But yeah, I don't like killing bugs. I go out of my way to avoid them when I see them on the sidewalk. I also avoid killing bugs in the apartment. The only bugs I've had to kill are bedbugs (which are a pain in the ***) and cockroaches (which scare the hell out of me so I let my boyfriend kill them).


----------



## smalltowngirl

I don't enjoy killing anything, but I will kill bugs that could hurt me or my family some way. This includes any blood sucking insects (ticks, mosquitos, fleas) and anything that might carry disease or poison and might bite or sting. I've seen a lot of nasty spider bites on people. I know a lot of spiders are harmless but a lot aren't, and normally I can't tell the difference which means I'm willing to kill most spiders that I see inside the house. (Although there are a few harmless spider types I can recognize, like daddy longlegs, which I would never kill.) 

I guess I could try to find a way to scoop the harmful insects I see out of the house without hurting them, but that's hard because they're so quick. Plus there's always the chance they might bite/sting me in the process. 

If I know it's harmless though, I do not kill it. Even if it's something that bites, but the bite is harmless, I'll try not to kill those either (like asian lady beetles.) 

It's when it's not harmless that I feel like I have a duty to get rid of it even though I don't at all enjoy killing it (quite the opposite really.) I was once in charge of a field trip for a class of young children at a nature center, and our guide taught the children how to properly kill ticks (pulling their heads off.) On the bus ride home, many of the children found ticks on them and were too scared to even touch them. As the adult it was my duty to not only kill the ticks but to be a good role model by killing them the way we were taught. It was disgusting, but after you tear off the heads of about a half a dozen ticks, you really do become desensitized to it. You stop being grossed out by the idea, and it is really necessary when you consider the disease they could carry. 

If it's something harmless though, and I accidentally kill it, I do feel bad. I even feel bad about fishing with live worms. (I know worms aren't bugs, but they are creepy crawly things. :lol) The last time I went fishing it was nearly impossible for me to skewer those little guys. I felt awful about it and ended up fishing with bread. :lol I've read that nightcrawlers don't feel pain because they're missing that section of the brain, but still... I can't bring myself to do it. They wriggle around, and I get this sick feeling inside of me.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't feel bad. If I have to go out of my way to kill them then I don't but if they're bothering me, I will...they can't be bigger than a dime though...otherwise I'm too scared they'll jump on me before I get a chance to squish 'em!


----------



## brokenlight

I have ended many bug lives, I try not to, and try to catch them and put them outside. I do feel really bad about it. I am not good with bugs, and have sat and watched a bug for 20 minutes or so trying to get it in a good spot to catch. While watching it, I can see its little life moving along, and then I end up killing it because I am so awful at catching them. No excuses.


----------



## Steelfox

If they are in my house then I don't feel bad for killing them. Most of the time I will catch them and put them outside. When I am outside I try not to kill them but if I accidentally kill one it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Banzai

I don't mind killing small bugs e.g small spiders, ants, mosquitos, most flies etc. I don't like killing big bugs, mostly because you can see it more/they bleed. And plus, when wiping it, you can feel it more as well.


----------



## secretlyshecries

I'm kind of amazed so many people feel the same way I do. It's good to know because I just figured most people would kill them without a second thought.


----------



## shelovescliche

For things like ants, moths, grasshoppers, I tend to try to get them outside instead of killing them. For spiders, I really don't feel too bad. We used to have a spider problem at my old apartment, and I was getting bitten several times a night. Waking up with a bunch of painful red bumps all the time wasn't fun. I have no sympathy for them. Plus, if they're in a bedroom, I always get kindof paranoid about the whole "a person eats so and so number of spiders in their lifetime while they're sleeping." It creeps me out.


----------



## Foodgoddess

*So so sad*

Well I am seeing that I may not be in the right place. I am a social being and I wanted to talk about animal cruelity..actually I am what I describe as an emotional cripple. I can not kill anything, well a cockroach or mosquito, ticks...ugh. I recall my parents went duck hunting when I was about 3 or 4 yrs old and they brought home the dead one. I remember taking them into my lap and becoming hysterical and that feeling has never left me. I fight for the rights of animals. I see any cruelty I will go to any length to get it stopped, most of the time in vain  I have rescued animals and I have mice in my house  So I am humanly trapping them and relocating them to the Local Botanical Garden where I am hoping there is food, water and shelter. It is winter here, not so cold during the day and only freezes a couple times in the season. I trapped 5 mice and let them go about 30 min ago and I am in such pain for fear they will die in the elements. Grrrrr. this feels like a curse more than a gift. Is there something I am missing????


----------



## AceEmoKid

Brief remorse immediately after the murder, but then I remember that bugs scare the living **** out of me and feel justified.


----------



## minddrips

I feel bad sometimes, but it needs to be done....


----------



## ApathyDivine

I feel such guilt if I kill any bugs, I don't do it at all. I use to be able to without problem, but I've grown sensitive to it. I remember killing a spider outside when I was younger..and feeling so bad afterwards.
My mom and brother always try to make me kill spiders and other bugs when they see them, but I always refuse. I leave them alone whenever I see any.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I killed a spider once
Then I cried


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Yes, I feel bad directly killing anything. Whenever there is a bug in my house, I catch it and release it outside. I think it is wrong to kill a bug just because "it is gross." That's not its fault.

I will occasionally kill spiders if they are in my house or on my porch, just because they do pose a threat to me; some of the ones that live around here are seriously nasty and bitey. I do still feel bad later for taking a life, though.


----------



## Meli24R

No, I don't feel anything towards bugs. Sometimes I even help my cats catch bugs so they can eat them. Hey circle of life. 
I did catch a mouse once and release it though.


----------



## theseventhkey

screw that, Death to all Cockroaches.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Generally, yes. Unless it's a cockroach or mosquito or fly.


----------



## InTheEvening

Yeah I normally feel a little guilty killing bugs


----------



## Evo1114

I don't go out of my way to kill bugs. But I will squash them if they invade areas where they are not supposed to be. Like the kitchen counter, my bed, or the shower. Harmless bugs that don't bite, like box elder bugs, I will release outside. Flies and mosquitoes I feel good about killing...and ants if they get inside. I've never seen a live cockroach, but I would smash the hell out of those too. 

I still feel bad about the time when I killed a stag beetle 5 years ago that somehow found its way into my bed. I was just so freaked out having this large beetle with horns crawling up my leg that I smashed it.


----------



## Implicate

I don't kill bugs, I personally see no reason for it, with the exception of fleas and ticks on animals, which are harmful parasites that cause harm. I've never had any sort of infestation to deal with, but in that situation I would see necessity in it, the army of spiders in the basement aren't out for world domination, they just want to eat other insects, and I am sure are much more terrified of me than I am of them.


----------



## morrgie

Yes, I have always been interested in bugs, but i refuse to start a bug collection because I feel bad when I kill them. It just seems like pointless killing to me.


----------



## Mersault

I have killed a lot of ants, since as a child i was very interested in them, and sometimes morbidly so.

I have also killed (caused it to fall from great height) again in the elementary school years, a very small mammal (obviously not human). It was a traumatic experience, which i have not yet recalled fully :/


----------



## kenny87

no I do not, bugs are annoying and need to die, i personally don't care about the bugs feelings because life is better when they are not around.


----------



## Droidsteel

At the end of the day we are just animals trying to survive in the same world as them. If the weaker creature gets in the way of the stronger, it will be squashed. They would do the same if we were smaller than them and crawling all round them.

Look at it this way, a house is a territory that needs defending from other animals, bugs invade houses. In the case of easy to catch things such as spiders and beetles I usually let them out alive anyway.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I tried killing a moth this one time and it just wouldn't die.


----------



## TheaterofHope

One day they get you......

They always have....


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Ill try to kill any roach i see, they are disgusting as hell. I got roach glue traps too.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I don't kill them, I catch them and release them outside, unless it's really big, then I get my mum to do it for me lol.

Same with mice, we had mice last year and I didn't want to kill them so we caught and released them.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yes... It's difficult for me to kill insects/bugs partly because I feel guilty and I'm afraid of them. Ants are a different story though; I have no problem mass exterminating them.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Droidsteel said:


> At the end of the day we are just animals trying to survive in the same world as them. If the weaker creature gets in the way of the stronger, it will be squashed. They would do the same if we were smaller than them and crawling all round them.
> 
> Look at it this way, a house is a territory that needs defending from other animals, bugs invade houses. In the case of easy to catch things such as spiders and beetles I usually let them out alive anyway.


Easy to catch!? I can't even go near the damn spider! :afr It's funny that I found this thread by Googling "I feel bad when I kill a spider" lmao. Because there is a big black one in my room right now -_- And ABOVE MY BED. It's just staying there squished up between the walls, waiting for me to turn off the light so it can attack me in my sleep >;0 Mind you, I just killed one this morning! There's a heatwave going on and for some reason that brings all the spiders out and about in the house. I first saw yesterday's spider in my room *crawling on my ceiling. *It was so disturbing and I was just waiting for it to fall cause sometimes they do. But yeah, it crawled into my heater vent -_- And it was like almost 5am so I decided to just sleep and hope for the best. I woke up around 8am, and the first thing I see is that damn spider, still crawling on the ceiling but now pretty much right above me! I had to freaking jump out of bed (which I really *REALLY *hate doing because I get dizzy/headache) not to mention I wasn't even ready to get up. Stupid spiders ruining people's mornings! But yeah, I was glad to finally end it, after like 30 min. of watching it from outside my door! It crawled all over the room, and finally got to the carpet and I quickly grabbed whatever I could find to squash it. I pounded like 5 times to make sure it was for sure dead. But great, now I had spider guts to clean out of freaking carpet -__-' But yeah I was just glad to finally have it over with.

Oh but now... not even 24 hours later... here we are with another damn one! It's 2:30am, I'm sleepy, and it's just staying there being a nuisance. I can't even vacuum it because we have a rainbow which requires water and all that and that's too much work and noise at this time. So I guess I'll have to sleep in my sister's empty room :bah I've read several people say things like "Just catch it and let it free". Oh yes, because someone with arachnophobia is just going to go up to a spider (that speeds away when frightened) and pick it up? I have no choice but to kill it. And I don't like killing things but god dammit I need to sleep in peace!

/rant #goawayspiders


----------



## markwalters2

Let's put it this way.. if you were a bug, would you want someone to put an end to your miserable life? Probably yes.


----------



## mike91

no I dont have a problem killing flys spiders moths cokroach ants if inside wasps bees all them I kill no problem there 100 times the amount of them then us


----------



## To22

Yeah, I usually try to put them in a cup and place them outside.


----------



## Marko3

Zone said:


> Yeah, I usually try to put them in a cup and place them outside.


yeah.. me too...

i just cant kill bugs...:no


----------



## Amphoteric

Nope.


----------



## DubnRun

I don't kill bugs. How bad is it deemed in the grander scheme of things? no one knows. It was a bug overlord that instructed this thread to be resurrected in the first place.


----------



## anxious87

Yeah, I let them be or I let them outside or I take macro pictures of them. Unless I feel they are a threat and there are no other options I will kill.


----------



## vivibe

God no. I'll kill any bug that's in my house. I'll also kill crane flies outside because I hate them so much. But when I was a kid, I used to go outside and kill snails for fun all the time... I do feel a little bad about that one, lol...


----------



## Lorn

I'll leave bugs alone if they're not bothering me, but I don't feel bad about killing them if they are. Life is death.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Depends on what it is. I'm terrified of spiders and bees/wasps/hornets. I won't kill those little slow moving bugs that roll up into a ball if you touch them. For some reason, they don't bother me. They can crawl around in my room and on my walls and I don't care. 

If I see a spider or anything that stings in my house, it's gonna die. I draw the line at anything that might bite me or that would give me a coronary if I woke up in the middle of the night and it was on my face.

Flies? I don't particularly want to kill them but they're annoying if they're in your house buzzing around your head.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I'll kill the scary bugs to me and the small little defenseless bugs I will spare their lives or even scoop them up and take them outside. I feel bad about killing most bugs.


----------



## Perkins

No. I hate how they crawl around the place acting like they pay rent n s***.


----------



## Thanatar18

I hate all vermin (rats, mice, etc) and bugs are no exception... so no.
I wouldn't bother killing them outside, but inside my house, in my room.. I'd hunt one down if I saw it.

I'm a guy, but bugs in general creep me out and stress me out to no end...


----------



## Yer Blues

Mosquitoes and ticks are the only ones. Anything that drains blood or eats brains must be killed.


----------



## slyfox

Yer Blues said:


> Mosquitoes and ticks are the only ones. Anything that drains blood or eats brains must be killed.


So true. I especially despise ticks because I've had a lot of bad experiences with them on trips I've had outside of Michigan. Mosquitoes are annoying as hell. One tick that really made me angry met a horrible fate on a car cigarette lighter...

Other insects and arachnids I try to spare.


----------



## Yer Blues

slyfox said:


> Other insects and arachnids I try to spare.


Yep, spiders eat a lot of mosquitoes. That being said, we really don't have many mosquitoes on the Island. Winnipeg was a bit different, I developed a swatting tic.


----------



## mca90guitar

Most of them I dont not. Only ones I kinda do is ants, just because they are such complex creatures and are kinda cool to watch and read about. When my dad brought our new pool filter homes from Florida it was filled with fireants, he dumped it and we got to work. When we flipped it to the rest they were collecting the eggs in a pile and dragging the remainder out from the puddle. Kinda had a little defense team surrounding them. Was interesting to see how they regroup and react to these situations but in the end they are fireants and had to go.


----------



## bottleofblues

I don't like killing bugs either, but then sometimes you have no choice like there's a little spider in your sink and its half drowning already anyway, you just have to wash it down the plughole. We probably kill insects all the time without knowing it when we step outside because they're so little.


----------



## markwalters2

If you've ever killed any bugs, you're going to hell. Think twice.


----------



## TooLateForRoses

I don't feel any remorse killing ants, flies, mosquitoes etc. But if i see a spider i just let him go on with his life.


----------



## BTAG

Despite my strong dislike of spiders, and bugs in general, I don't kill them. As others have said, I usually use a cup to transport them outside.


----------



## jj88

Funny thread.
Bugs must be killed, there's too many of 'em. Population control of bugs is good.


----------



## Kalliber

Not really D:


----------



## markwalters2

jj88 said:


> Funny thread.
> Bugs must be killed, there's too many of 'em. Population control of bugs is good.


Don't you have any empathy? They are so cute and innocent.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

markwalters2 said:


> Don't you have any empathy? They are so cute and innocent.


I really can't tell if you're being sarcastic lol.

And btw, since my last post I have ran into 2 more black spiders >_<
I think I might've jinxed myself!


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

No way!!!


----------



## oku

Yes...maybe for 10 seconds...


----------



## Cheesecake

Yeah. If they're not dangerous, I take them outside. I like bugs, so I can't really bring myself to kill them.


----------



## purechaos

I realize that insects are alive just as much as I am alive. But if there is a spider around that can kill me or give me some flesh eating disease from biting me, it probably won't be alive too much longer. And if there are 20 stink bugs that found its way inside the house and are all attached to the blinds, they are finding a way inside a vaccume and into a trash can.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sort of, and then I realize that they live a life of walking around, eating things and... other bug things.


----------



## jj88

markwalters2 said:


> Don't you have any empathy? They are so cute and innocent.


You're kiddin' me right ?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Only bugs I ever purposefully kill are house flies and gnats/mosquitos..
Spiders get picked up and dropped out the window


----------



## beli mawr

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Only bugs I ever purposefully kill are house flies and gnats/mosquitos..
> Spiders get picked up and dropped out the window


This.

Spiders take care of other insects we don't want around. So I let them go.

Crickets go out too if they get in too, but that's coming from old superstition.

I have yet to find out how ants get into the house, which they tend to do after really wet weather. I see them as intruders. *spalt* Mosquitoes and gnats too, but they stay outside for the most part, fortunately.


----------



## Grog

If they are inside I just pick them up and take them out side 
If they are already out side I leave them be 
If I accidentally kill them oh we'll that's to bad for them .
Mosquitoes however I will hunt down and kill


----------



## TryingMara

Sometimes. I definitely don't enjoy doing it. I try to make it quick and painless, but sometimes they don't die right away and I feel horrible. There have been times I see they're still moving, and I've repeated "I'm sorry, I'm sorry" as I attempted to put them out of their misery.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Even Bugs Too Are Living Creatures and Want to Live*

Funny you say that in this thread.
I feel bad even if a bug loses it's life.

In fact in my home office, a few days ago a cute little lady bug found her / his way into my front window right in front of my main computer looking outside and she was crawling around right in front of me on the windows sill.

I picked her up and talked to her and then put her back on the window sill and I think she tried to fly out the window and hurt herself because then she couldn't walk well or fly and barely crawled on the window sill just 2 feet in front of me.

It took the poor little bug like 2 days to finally die and I am looking at her now laying upside down on the sill as I type this and it makes me sad.

The older I get, the more I hate death and pain and I do not want to see anything living suffer and die. Not even bugs.

I feed 5 stray cats every day; poor cats that have no home and one of my favorites, David, who was always happy and rubbing me and everything, got squashed to death by a car right in front of my place; squashed flat as a pancake by these wretched machines and it tore my soul. That cat was as happy and sweet and gentle as can be.

I am well acquainted with suffering and I do not want any other living creature to suffer.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

TryingMara said:


> Sometimes. I definitely don't enjoy doing it. I try to make it quick and painless, but sometimes they don't die right away and I feel horrible. There have been times I see they're still moving, and I've repeated "I'm sorry, I'm sorry" as I attempted to put them out of their misery.


:clap:clap:clap

GOOD FOR YOU !!!!


----------



## Lorenientha

Depends on the bug. For instance, if I kill a bee I'll be feeling guilty afterwards. If it's a roach, I'll be feeling nothing at all.


----------



## beffa

nope i feel like a hero

when i kill a spider it's a huge achievement and if feel legitimately proud of myself


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Me too.
Of all bugs, I hated roaches in the apartments I lived in.

Sometimes I would joke to myself as I sprayed or smashed a slimey, filthy, roach,
*"you don't pay rent here, so you can't live here !" And then kill them !!!*

yeah, bees, lady bugs, butterflies, praying mantis', those ones I have no desire to hurt !

Roaches...... YES !!! LOL.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

TigerWScarf said:


> I made a bug catching jar and release them back out into the wild.


I used to do that all the time in the woods in Connecticut where I grew up.
There was so much wildlife that it inspired me to originally major in biology.

Back then there were even wild bobcats before the area got developed.
Insects galore too.


----------



## Kiba

Ya, sometimes. Last time i mowed the lawn i saw an alligator lizard scurry away and it made me really depressed because it occurred to me that i was destroying a whole bunch of animals/bugs homes.. I usually feel really bad after i kill spiders for some reason too. I don't think i'd be able to cope and have like ptsd or something if we ever got like mice or rats in our home and had to kill them.


----------



## raghav022

secretlyshecries said:


> I don't do it. I feel really evil killing _any_thing.
> 
> I've never had that creepy crawly fear a lot of other people seem to have. To me it's always seemed odd to scream and carry on when there's say, a spider on the wall. Chances are it isn't going to 'come after' you. It use to baffle me in class when girls would start screaming over a teeny tiny spider (although sometimes they just did it for attention, because apparently coming across as a timid, frightened idiot is attractive).
> 
> Awhile ago a lady I guess you could say I work with flicked a bug on the floor. I thought she was going to just leave it but then stepped on it. Things like that bother me for some reason. I think I'm just incredibly weird. Seriously.
> 
> Hee, later on though, I found a really big moth hiding under something so I moved it to a place where it hopefully wouldn't be found in the hope that the same lady wouldn't feel the need to kill it (people who are scared of moths weird me out most of all :sus).
> 
> Anyone else really sympathetic towards bugs? No one?.. *crickets chirp* :afr


i have killed ants in past growing up and felt guilty but i repented and remorsed but recently killed ants again and felt bad again, i killed them just without any reason they were in backyard, anyone like me?? who killed felt bad but killed again and felt bad again ?


----------



## raghav022

Canadian Brotha said:


> I often apologize when I kill bugs, not so much mosquitoes because I'm usually swearing as I kill them but bugs like spiders & flys I'll often say sorry. I'm not sure when or why I began doing so but I think it's sort of respectful


i have killed ants in past growing up and felt guilty but i repented and remorsed but recently killed ants again and felt bad again, i killed them just without any reason they were in backyard, anyone like me?? who killed felt bad but killed again and felt bad again ?


----------



## raghav022

mooncake said:


> I'm the same way as you, secretlyshecries... I can't bring myself to kill anything and always try to let bugs out of the house rather than squash them. It also bothers me when I see people killing insects for no apparent reason and getting some sort of a momentary kick from it, really makes me mad actually.
> 
> That said, I feel like such a hypocrit though, because I do dislike big spiders and although I can't bring myself to kill them myself I have begged my boyfriend or mum to come and 'get rid' of them for me in the past when it's been impossible for me to move them somehow... although I do try to persuade them not to kill them. I feel terrible afterwards, though. Most of the time I prefer to just leave them where they are until they move away by themselves.


i have killed ants in past growing up and felt guilty but i repented and remorsed but recently killed ants again and felt bad again, i killed them just without any reason they were in backyard, anyone like me?? who killed felt bad but killed again and felt bad again ?


----------



## raghav022

southward said:


> Yes. That's why I have other people do it for me.
> 
> I do feel bad about it though. But bugs really freak me out. Yes I do the whole screaming, leaping on chairs thing...


i have killed ants in past growing up and felt guilty but i repented and remorsed but recently killed ants again and felt bad again, i killed them just without any reason they were in backyard, anyone like me?? who killed felt bad but killed again and felt bad again ?


----------



## raghav022

Efsee said:


> once I pointed out a spider and my dad stepped on it. then I felt bad that I had been responsible for it's death, something looking creepy is a lame excuse to end it's life. fleas and mosquitos I can kill, anything poisonous to humans or pets, or blood sucking.


i have killed ants in past growing up and felt guilty but i repented and remorsed but recently killed ants again and felt bad again, i killed them just without any reason they were in backyard, anyone like me?? who killed felt bad but killed again and felt bad again ?


----------



## raghav022

i have killed ants in past growing up and felt guilty but i repented and remorsed but recently killed ants again and felt bad again, i killed them just without any reason they were in backyard, anyone like me?? who killed felt bad but killed again and felt bad again ?


----------



## Twisted Records

I have a personal rule. If a bug is outside, I won’t kill it, even if it’s bothering me, I’ll just move away. 

But if a bug comes into my house, then it cannot live anymore and I don’t feel bad. I’m scared of most bugs, especially flying ones.


----------



## twitchy666

*I just did*

tiny moth disturbing me every evening

windows sealed. how it get in? sprayed - seems still going
elusive. can't catch. disappears. hunting. tracking. addicted to any of my screens

waving hands near it frantically futile. got it just now so found this thread. thx. mid-air slap! landed on paper on desk near keyboard. receipt used to crush it, keeping hands clean. hygiene. every recruiter agent likes to kill candidates' job application - squish! scum. anti-pest. farmers do that to hares munching their crops. farmer brought a hare from farm to my dad opposite our pub for a hutch, to be a pet for me? the hare screwed to dad's chest by scratching it.

let's say everything comes in swarms. rare to see one-off. that's how recruiters handle their ~workload~?

all house or horseflies tackled with spray aerosol (French manufactured group - common house cleaning items) bins corner of this yard. opposite diagonally to me. street I go out, seeing a friend - his personal bin swarming with flies. no embarrassment in that.

worst is gnats! fruit flies batches all over any edges or corners of white objects in kitchen. usually a finger gets 'em, to wash off hands. usually mid-air slap! lovely sport! winner!

wasp factory with any friends pub gardens in summer. wasps love beer remnants. I stack 'em in pint glasses. any number per glass. they get frantic trying to touch their mates through glass barrier they can't understand. hopefully they get exhausted, oxygen gone, so waiters not get so disturbed when clearing up mountains of glasses

I view humans as Tooo many of 'em! pests. threats. recruiters bug me the worst. tangled phoning me. many jobs attained with them. dried up. each encounter could be potential but I got sour over years. no phone used at me quite a relief for decades but tangled psychology of playground bully - hospitality bothers me. 'hollow hellow? hope you R well?'


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I kill bugs in between a Kleenex tissue most of the time.

I just can't help it. The poor things. "evil laugh"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nope. If it looks like something that might bite me and it's in my room, it's gonna die. I don't care if it's venomous or not. I'm also opposed to having them crawl on me in my sleep or having non-venomous spiders come down from the ceiling and land on my forehead while I'm enjoying a cup of coffee. 

I tend to leave bugs that stay on or near the floor alone. Ants don't bother me unless I see like a million of them. I'm also not much bothered by those slow moving small bugs you see on the wall sometimes. I have no idea what they are but if it takes them all day to move 3 feet and it doesn't look like a spider I'm fine with them. 

Those little bugs that roll up into a ball are OK too. They don't bother me.

My parents hate ants but I don't really see why. They don't carry disease (as far as I know) they won't crawl on you in your sleep unless you sleep in the floor (and generally they'd probably still march around you) and so forth. They also don't move that fast so they don't go shooting across a surface and make me think they might end up on me somehow. Spiders are bad for that. Spiders are often really fast and some of them can jump. That's just freaky and I don't want them near me. Ever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Did I mention I hate spiders?


----------



## harrison

Does eating them count? I'm pretty sure I ingested quite a few ants back up in Indonesia sometimes. They'd get in the sugar and I couldn't always be bothered fishing them out when I had my cup of tea in the morning. Amazing what you get used to.

I don't like killing things like moths for some reason - I guess because they obviously just seem so helpless and desperate to get back outside. I used to be afraid of the big ones but managed to put them in my hands sometimes and just take them outside again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

harrison said:


> Does eating them count? I'm pretty sure I ingested quite a few ants back up in Indonesia sometimes.


 I've had countless gnats fly right up my nose and end up in my mouth. I HATE that!


----------



## Sillystring1212

I just throw them out of the window instead of killing them. No one gets hurt.


----------



## unsocial lego

I have no remorse in killing anything that can cause infestations like cockroaches or pantry moths. I don't have many cockroaches any more but the pantry moths are starting to multiply in the kitchen again. Wasps aren't as beneficial as bees so those suckers die. Last year I had an infestation of wasps around my house I got rid of like 4-5 nests with almost 10 wasps each. Mosquitoes also shouldn't be anywhere near me. I'll dispose of crane flies if one is in my room because they freak me out. Pretty much everything else I'll leave alone.


----------



## Crisigv

I do feel bad, even for spiders. They're just living their lives. They don't realize how scary they look, or how dangerous they could be.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just killed two spiders in my room. My dog must've opened the balcony door without me knowing and the spiders crawled in.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah, and I try to avoid doing that if I can. I'll move them outside sometimes. I try to move moths if I can catch them but they're a real pain in the *** (both the fact that they're flying and that their larvae eats fabric.) I often move spiders though I don't mind them being around, but my mum will ask me to move them for her sometimes because she doesn't like them if she notices them and they're sizable (sizable by UK standards.)


----------



## ShotInTheDark

About bugs - no, but I do feel bad when I waste something unused like paper, or some food or drinks are thrown out (doesn't matter accidentally or not) and other stupid **** like that.


----------



## Chris S W

I don't kill them unless I have to. If a wasp attacks me I might have to, or if there's an infestation, or if they're suffering beyond recovery.


----------



## Dootboot

secretlyshecries said:


> I don't do it. I feel really evil killing _any_thing.
> 
> I've never had that creepy crawly fear a lot of other people seem to have. To me it's always seemed odd to scream and carry on when there's say, a spider on the wall. Chances are it isn't going to 'come after' you. It use to baffle me in class when girls would start screaming over a teeny tiny spider (although sometimes they just did it for attention, because apparently coming across as a timid, frightened idiot is attractive).
> 
> Awhile ago a lady I guess you could say I work with flicked a bug on the floor. I thought she was going to just leave it but then stepped on it. Things like that bother me for some reason. I think I'm just incredibly weird. Seriously.
> 
> Hee, later on though, I found a really big moth hiding under something so I moved it to a place where it hopefully wouldn't be found in the hope that the same lady wouldn't feel the need to kill it (people who are scared of moths weird me out most of all :sus).
> 
> Anyone else really sympathetic towards bugs? No one?.. _crickets chirp_ :afr


Me too. I've fallen down too many existential rabbit holes having spent too much time pondering the grain of sand paradox. If you remove one grain of sand from a pile, is it still a pile? Can you tell me when it stops being a pile? How many grains must there be? Is sentience not just as blurry? I've seen flies play with my own eyes. They chased little beads I tossed. And came back to me, then sat calmly while I retrieved them and threw them again. Ever since then, it's been heavy on my heart what a destructive life I live. I protect this house from the bugs at what cost? I can seal the ants out with few casualties, but the flies are endless and difficult to catch alive. I try to keep them out because I hate to end their lives just for being there.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I have more of a conscience as I've grown older, but I still kill things that I'm scared of, e.g larger house spiders, creepy looking beetles etc.


----------



## Memories of Silence

It depends on what it is. I like some bugs (ladybugs, grasshoppers and butterflies) and they’re like little pets to me. If I see one and can pick it up, I’ll hold it for as long as I can, especially if I’m in the car and want to put it somewhere safe when I get home - I held a ladybug for about 90 minutes a few months ago and then put it on a plant outside. I have wanted to buy a box of them and have them as pets, but I read you have to release them after about a week, which would be sad. 🐞

I like picking spiders up, looking at them and putting them outside, but only little ones like daddy long legs. I’ll use a jar or piece of paper for scarier ones unless I can get someone else to get rid of them for me. If it was something big or dangerous like a whitetail spider or huntsman, I wouldn’t mind if it died. When it was late at night and no one was awake except me, I used to kill millipedes, which I’m scared of. We don’t get them in this house. 🙂


----------



## Starcut83

If it's a large spider other than a Daddy long legs and it's in my house it usually ends up dead. If I'm feeling at peace (ie. just meditated) I will have a more gentle demeanor and take the time to scoop them up and put them outside. Ants though, not much you can do but spray them. Roaches = Dead. They're too fast to scoop up and they just give me the creeps. If it's outside I leave it be.

I've never had a ladybug or butterfly in my house but if I did I'd probably think of it as a welcome addition to my home until I felt bad about it being stuck inside and then I'd let it out.


----------



## andy1984

I usually try to avoid it. I felt bad about killing mosquitoes ages ago, but well that's how life is. there are quite a few daddy long legs in my room, and I clear their webs away but let them stay. everyones got to live somewhere. I'll kill flies or ants. whatever. ants is pretty horrific because it looks like genocide.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> It depends on what it is. I like some bugs (ladybugs, grasshoppers and butterflies) and they’re like little pets to me. If I see one and can pick it up, I’ll hold it for as long as I can, especially if I’m in the car and want to put it somewhere safe when I get home - I held a ladybug for about 90 minutes a few months ago and then put it on a plant outside. I have wanted to buy a box of them and have them as pets, but I read you have to release them after about a week, which would be sad. 🐞
> 
> I like picking spiders up, looking at them and putting them outside, but only little ones like daddy long legs. I’ll use a jar or piece of paper for scarier ones unless I can get someone else to get rid of them for me. If it was something big or dangerous like a whitetail spider or huntsman, I wouldn’t mind if it died. When it was late at night and no one was awake except me, I used to kill millipedes, which I’m scared of. We don’t get them in this house. 🙂


 🥰


----------



## Dan the man

Sort of. Preferably try to open a window for them to escape


----------



## rabidfoxes

I do feel bad. I try to catch them and chuck them out the window but sometimes there are casualties. Then I tell myself that I didn't mean to kill them and I guess such are the dangers of trespassing in this perilous territory. I will kill mosquitos but to be fair they do suck my blood. 
As for fear, I feel fear and disgust towards some creepy crawlies and not others. I try not to let these feelings influence my eviction policy. 
What grips my heart the most is when I go out for a walk and a snail shell crunches under my foot. When we go out after the rain my partner and I look under our feet and move the snails off the pavement and into their gardens. I feel like a hero, a snail hero.
Once I was speaking to a man who raised his leg high up into the air just to crush a spider on the door frame. I wanted someone to crush him. Maybe a steam roller.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah. I try to avoid that and just remove them from the house when necessary.


----------



## harrison

Like @Memories of Silence it sort of depends what it is. I wouldn't kill a ladybug - they're too cute and completely harmless. Other things though I'll squash without a second thought - especially if they're in my flat or house before when I still lived with my wife. She'd scream if there was a spider so I'd go out and whack it.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Yes, only because I'd hate to deprive the next overlords & rulers of this planet the full spectrum of there genetic inheritance.


----------



## Blue Dino

I usually leave them alone unless it's something that will negatively affect me if I leave them be. Usually a spider or mosquito. If I leave them be, mosquitos almost always will leave me with itchy bites the next morning. Spiders usually I will end up finding them on my bedding, on my clothing or somewhere very close to me or crawling on me physically. So those, I will have zero guilt catching them with a ball of tissue and mushed them until I hear/feel the splat. Same with houseflies, since they will usually buzz and crawl around my face if I leave them be as well. Or go onto food and lay eggs. Houseflies give the most satisfying splat! when I squeeze and mush them.

I always just tell myself if I don't kill them, they will likely be killed within days in more brutal fashion by other predators, or they will kill their prey in more brutal fashion.


----------



## Zatch

I free most critters that find their way into my home by accident, like bees, beetles, and most spiders. The only exceptions I can think of are mosquitoes and roaches; the former if it lands on me and the latter if it's in my house.

The girls at my house used to get so confused when they'd ask me to kill something and I'd retrieve a glass and some paper.


----------



## truant

I kill most of them, unless they're somewhere I rarely go, like the basement. Because I have a phobia, and if there's a bug in my room I can think about literally nothing else until it's gone. And I'm far too afraid of bugs to catch them.

I feel bad, but it's just not practical for me to worry about the ethics of it. I can't afford to spend an hour psyching myself up to catch a bug once or twice a day, feeling like I'm going to have a heart attack every time. Just summoning the nerve to kill them is hard enough.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

secretlyshecries said:


> I don't do it. I feel really evil killing _any_thing.
> 
> I've never had that creepy crawly fear a lot of other people seem to have. To me it's always seemed odd to scream and carry on when there's say, a spider on the wall. Chances are it isn't going to 'come after' you. It use to baffle me in class when girls would start screaming over a teeny tiny spider *(although sometimes they just did it for attention, because apparently coming across as a timid, frightened idiot is attractive).*
> 
> Awhile ago a lady I guess you could say I work with flicked a bug on the floor. I thought she was going to just leave it but then stepped on it. Things like that bother me for some reason. I think I'm just incredibly weird. Seriously.
> 
> Hee, later on though, I found a really big moth hiding under something so I moved it to a place where it hopefully wouldn't be found in the hope that the same lady wouldn't feel the need to kill it (people who are scared of moths weird me out most of all :sus).
> 
> Anyone else really sympathetic towards bugs? No one?.. _crickets chirp_ :afr


It is. I find it cute, not just women either. I knew a guy at uni who was scared of spiders and I helped him out with it and that was kind of cute. I still think about it to this day now and then because I'm weird and don't have many new memories after 2014 lol.

If they're faking it that's kind of lame and unnecessary though.


----------



## SJE

secretlyshecries said:


> I don't do it. I feel really evil killing _any_thing.
> 
> I've never had that creepy crawly fear a lot of other people seem to have. To me it's always seemed odd to scream and carry on when there's say, a spider on the wall. Chances are it isn't going to 'come after' you. It use to baffle me in class when girls would start screaming over a teeny tiny spider (although sometimes they just did it for attention, because apparently coming across as a timid, frightened idiot is attractive).
> 
> Awhile ago a lady I guess you could say I work with flicked a bug on the floor. I thought she was going to just leave it but then stepped on it. Things like that bother me for some reason. I think I'm just incredibly weird. Seriously.
> 
> Hee, later on though, I found a really big moth hiding under something so I moved it to a place where it hopefully wouldn't be found in the hope that the same lady wouldn't feel the need to kill it (people who are scared of moths weird me out most of all :sus).
> 
> Anyone else really sympathetic towards bugs? No one?.. _crickets chirp_ :afr


----------



## SJE

I also feel like this , i find it upsetting causing injury / death to insects/ any creatures and always remove spiders , snails ,etc to a safe space , they are living creatures too .... i also feel concerned when driving because of the damage cars & traffic do to little critters, i don’t think it’s weird at all


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*“If you're always worried about crushing the ants beneath you... you won't be able to walk.”*

― Kentaro Miura

Life has to happen the way it does. As long as you're not cruel to insects or life around you, it's fine. Some have to die while you drive a car or walk around, it's the way it is. We kill many things just by living, which is sad but what can you do. Birds fly into large windows, we hit animals with a car etc...


----------



## aqwsderf

I try to kill whatever enters my home with raid. My boyfriend stopped me from killing a big ant this way lol. He took it outside. I don't mind what is done with the bug as long as it's away from me..


----------



## firelight

Yes I try to avoid it as much as possible. Like when the cat dish has ants I give them a few minutes to flee the area before I wash the bowl killing the stragglers. Cockroaches, mosquitoes and centipedes can get ****ed though I kill them on sight. For the cockroaches it's for no other reason than how ugly they are which is kind of bad I guess.


----------



## Futures

If it's in my house, it dies. Bugs scare the crap out of me, especially house centipedes.


----------



## harrison

I actually do feel bad about killing them. I'd rather not if I didn't have to.


----------



## either/or

Not really since they aren't self-aware.


----------



## caelle

I feel bad too I try not to kill them I usually take them outside if I find one in the house. But I do for sure kill ants. We've been getting them a lot lately in the house and I'm pretty sure the only option is to kill them. And I kill flies if they're bugging me. I did save one that was stuck in a cobweb though cause it was screaming. Then I felt bad for the spider cause that was it's meal probably. But there were other dead ones so yeah. I care too much.


----------



## Vacateer

Nope. They gross me out. Spiders and centipedes get a pass. Roaches get killed on the spot.


----------



## Blue Dino

For the most part, no. Because I always figure if I don't kill them, something else will kill them in more cruel fashion. Even at times I decide to spare a bug, soon after I will find myself eating meat which only self-contradicts my own actions of not killing said bug. I guess in all, our own emotions for the most part are superficially hypocritical.


----------



## Myosr

hm. no? Bugs are too small. If you squish them fast enough, there's like a few milliseconds of suffering? Also, their brains are too small I don't think an ant will feel emotionally distressed if you kill their sibling.


----------



## alenclaud

If I did it on purpose I may feel a tad of guilt, if even that. But we all kill a ton of them unawares everyday. So unless I were to aim a flamethrower at a beehive or some migrating butterflies, then no.


----------



## shyguy07

I used to kill ants when I was a kid and it didn't bother me. But now I try to avoid killing bugs. With the exception of wasps though, I don't like them and I will spray any nest I see and knock it down.

Don't really get bugs in the house much though. Usually it's a moth or a beetle or something like that, and I'll try to trap it in a cup and put it outside.


----------



## mt moyt

It depends on the bug and where...cockroaches and ants in my house are instant kills. Apparently ants dont feel pain. I generally ignore bugs outside, although if i could catch houseflies i would. But they are way too fast in the tropics.


----------



## RMS

I do feel bad, and it seems dysfunctional. It is an insect, without a brain. I feel like it's an appropriate application of empathy. Empathy is for warm-blooded creatures, most of all, people. Not bugs. Nonetheless, I save the bug when I can.


----------



## JH1983

Gnats and wasps have to die if they get in the house. Most other stuff I'll catch and then release it outside. I don't like to kill things.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I feel bad whenever I think about bugs.


----------



## alwaysrunning

I have some plants and a few months back saw a little tiny black fly and I was like aw and didn't want to kill it, so I let it be, lol. But then saw more and more of them, looked them up online and they are fungus gnats and there are quite a lot of them on fly papers now. The first time I ever saw a bed bug I was like aww again; didn't know what it was so I set it free on the outside window ledge 🤣 When I found out what they were no more got set free lol. I don't feel so bad about killing bedbugs. I don't like killing the fungus gnats but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Blue Dino

_"Does anyone else feel bad about crawling back and forth on the faces of people in their sleep, and maybe making a web over their half opened mouth? The very people that just decide to spare you and leave you be, instead of squishing you into a pool of your own guts into a ball of tissue and flush you down the toilet."_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm not opposed to their death but I haven't seen any bugs for a really long time.


----------



## pillbugger

If they're big or rare enough, I will feel bad killing them and will let them out the house. All pests get squished, slammed, or swatted though. Not sure if stink bugs are considered pests but an unfortunate stinkbug wandered into the claws of my cat yesterday, RIP.

This might be bogus, but I once saw a YouTube video where the person claimed that their pet jumping spider started making eye contact with them lol


----------



## Blue Dino

pillbugger said:


> All pests get squished, slammed, or swatted though.


Even pillbugs?


----------



## pillbugger

Blue Dino said:


> Even pillbugs?


I can't kill pill bugs 😔
Though, I haven't seen one in a while!


----------



## probably offline

Yes :< I hate that I'm scared of spiders and wasps, since they're so cool, but I turn into a complete wuss around them. I don't trust them. They're plotting against me. I know it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

probably offline said:


> Yes :< I hate that I'm scared of spiders and wasps, since they're so cool, but I turn into a complete wuss around them. I don't trust them. *They're plotting against me. I know it.*


 On top of that, when I see a spider that looks like it has enough horsepower to crawl up my arm before I can blink, I'm just done thinking rationally about it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pretty sure I would have responded to this at some point before over the years, but yeah I try to avoid killing them and just move them outside.


----------



## harrison

Depends on the the situation and how I'm feeling in general. In the past with my family I was obviously the annointed killer - my wife would scream and I'd just come and kill it. No problem. Anything for some peace basically and just to get on with my day. 

I have tried to put some of them outside though.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Do feel bad if I accidentally crush a snail underfoot outside, it can happen. Would never want to harm a spider. Mother has sometimes complained bitterly about slugs being a garden pest damaging plants, I like slugs. I sometimes used to get called by mother to squash wasps in the house in spring/summer, but not for a long time now. They have the nasty sting of course, a while ago there was a nest of them in the attic, a pest control man had to come. Flies/bluebottles and fruit flies (the latter are the most common and pesky of all!), are such a nuisance that I don't mind squashing them at all. If I can, houseflies especially are often far too quick for that.


----------



## Protozoan

Funnel web spiders get no sympathy from me.


----------

